# New to snowboarding. A few questions.



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello everyone. I tried snowboarding last night for the first time and I enjoyed it, except for the fact the I sprained my wrist and hurt my tailbone. But it was my first time . My question is, what type of board is best for me? I dont need a great board, just one good enough for someone starting out. Im 6 foot tall, 9 foot show size, 130lb. Is there also any protection or pads used for falls?

Thanks


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

You are probably looking for a 156-159 size board, medium bindings, and yes Red makes protection for your wrist and butt. so does Dakine and a couple others. I would also look for a board that is a directional twin with medium flex. Same with your board and bindings in the flex department.


----------



## BigDouggieDoug (Nov 23, 2009)

Please consider wearing a helmet and wristguards.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

thank you for the reply. Since im new here what exactly is a directional twin board with medium ?


----------



## burtontwinner (Nov 9, 2009)

system32 said:


> thank you for the reply. Since im new here what exactly is a directional twin board with medium ?


medium sized bindings are for size 9 boots (may need 8.5)im not that fully sure if i know directional twin is so ill let someone else explain that


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

system32 said:


> thank you for the reply. Since im new here what exactly is a directional twin board with medium ?





burtontwinner said:


> medium sized bindings are for size 9 boots (may need 8.5)im not that fully sure if i know directional twin is so ill let someone else explain that


Im not sure but I believe a directional twin is a board that has the nose and tail both curved up (like a regualar park board or all mountain board) but has a directional shape.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

Ok so I just looked it up, a twin directional board is actually the opposite of what I said before, its basically board with matching nose and tail


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2010)

Alright. Thank you. Apreciate it.

One more question, I got a new pair of Drake binding's for $40 and wondering if bindings fit on any board.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

I second the wrist guards! I broke my wrist first time out... not nice to start getting into a sport and then to be out for 6 weeks while you heal.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

newbiesara said:


> I second the wrist guards! I broke my wrist first time out... not nice to start getting into a sport and then to be out for 6 weeks while you heal.


I can relate to the whole getting into or getting back into after summer or an injury, then getting hurt and having to be out. It sucks (I'm actually in that possition right now *sprained knee* kinda irrelivant but anyway), so deffinately wrist guards and get a helmet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

i ordered me a helmet and motocross armor shorts. I just broke my tailbone last weekend. I don't know what size helmet you wear but sixsixone.com has them on clearance for $10. and they have all the protection equipment you could want. I ordered the N-8 bomber shorts. And if you want to protect the knee you can order the expensive ones or.....go to wally world (wal-mart)and buy volleyball knee pads.They also sell knee braces that only let you flex up and down. NO side to side or twist. we use them in motocross.(drawback:if you crash at 40-50mph you can break the femur)helicopter flight if that happens.
also you didn't hear it from me but; if you punch in discount code: diamond 260 2010
you will get 40% off *non-clearance* items at 661. in comments write son sponsored rider. that's it. works everytime. i order motocross gear, parts, and protection. check all there clearance sections for mx,mtb,and snow. good clearance prices.:thumbsup:

or apply for sponsorship right now before they stop for next year on their site. erevyone can get sponsored.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

yahtzee1004 said:


> i ordered me a helmet and motocross armor shorts. I just broke my tailbone last weekend. I don't know what size helmet you wear but sixsixone.com has them on clearance for $10. and they have all the protection equipment you could want. I ordered the N-8 bomber shorts. And if you want to protect the knee you can order the expensive ones or.....go to wally world (wal-mart)and buy volleyball knee pads.They also sell knee braces that only let you flex up and down. NO side to side or twist. we use them in motocross.(drawback:if you crash at 40-50mph you can break the femur)helicopter flight if that happens.
> also you didn't hear it from me but; if you punch in discount code: diamond 260 2010
> you will get 40% off *non-clearance* items at 661. in comments write son sponsored rider. that's it. works everytime. i order motocross gear, parts, and protection. check all there clearance sections for mx,mtb,and snow. good clearance prices.:thumbsup:
> 
> or apply for sponsorship right now before they stop for next year on their site. erevyone can get sponsored.


:thumbsup: Nice! thanks for the website, got some nice stuff there, im thinking about getting some pipe gloves and a helmet. Whats the deal with the sponsorships they got going on?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

*sponsorship*

We have had sponsorship with them for 2 years now. You can go on there website and fill out a sponsorship form they have. you will get 40% off everything on the website that is not on clearance already. all our sponsors are motocross but the gear is useable in any sport. the discounts are from anywhere at 20% to 60% and more if you compete and post results on hookit.com the following year. we get 55% off spy,utopia,smx optics. 
Also you can go to hookit.com and sign up and get 15 sponsorship applications to any of the sponsors. but the following year you will have to pay to get more applications. most contracts are only good for one year but some are 2-3 years. if you like taking vids you can apply to GO Pro hero cameras. got one and its awesome. you can see some of the vids on youtube under "yahtzee1004". if anymore questions hit me up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks man.


----------

